# Costumes! Costume help requests (merged)



## TheShireWarrior (Sep 30, 2002)

*Coat of Mail.*

Wear can you buy a coat of mail?


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 30, 2002)

Try ebay.


----------



## saulone (Oct 1, 2002)

*Here is another place*

Lonely Mountain Forge - Joe Piela is the armoursmith, and is a pretty nice guy - he spoke at Dragon Con's Tolkien Track and showed off some arms and armour. He does comissions I believe as well.

EDITED - correct url now - sorry


----------



## TheShireWarrior (Oct 1, 2002)

*I can't....*

Done tried ebay. Also webpage given to me to that guys site is not correct.


----------



## Namarie (Oct 24, 2002)

i don't know where you can buy one, but i just have to say that i saw a man who made his own for the renaissance festival, he made it out of thousands of little metal rings. it was quite impressive!!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 25, 2002)

*I'm dressing up like an elf for hobgoblin day... HELP ME!*

Ok, well, at my school we have hobgoblin day on Halloween. We get to dress up, and they give money for prizes for best things. However, I'm not planning on winning any! But, I am dressing up like my role playing character, Valanthe Liadon. She's my elf. However, I have no idea what to wear! Especially for shoes! I watched the movie scenes with Galadriel and Arwen about five times and can still hardly see their shoes! Does anyone have suggestions for ANYTHING? Not just clothes, but ANY suggestions would help! Help me ASAP! Thanks!


----------



## Dragonblade (Oct 25, 2002)

Elves typically wear really thin shoes...umm...like material sown together. What you could do is buy brown material, and sow it together so it's kinda like a brown sock for over your shoes...don't know if that really helps, I have a hard time describing what I see in my head.

Umm...elves also wear earth tones, like browns and greens.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that, but I swear that there must be a law that all female elves own at least one white dress!!!! Everywhere I hear about elves or read or whatever they're ALWAYS in white.... I'm gonna look around downtown tomorrow for something....


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 25, 2002)

Now's a great time to look for elf dressing up stuff! You can get really good elf ears at costumes shops. I have the wookie brand. Mine are actually for Dr. Spock, I think, but the elf ones were too big. ANyway, having elf ears really makes you feel like an elf.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 25, 2002)

For shoes, I'd try to find a pair of like white silk or satin slippers or something like that.


----------



## Elenaelin (Oct 25, 2002)

NIce slippers would be fine, if you can manage it, some simple embroidery would be a nice touch!


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 25, 2002)

You could even embroider a pretty tengwar letter on your shoe. That would definitely set you apart as a beautiful Tolkien elf instead of a Dungeons & Dragons or some other fantasy type elf.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Oct 26, 2002)

ooooh, I really liked that one! Going to town today, I'll see what I can find. Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Insta-elf*

hrum. if you arent going for the arwnen-galadrial look, try going to salvation army, gettinga short velvet dress and velvet leggings, and a black (or whatever color) dress. cut up the dress into a cloak, and make circlets out of wire. voila. instaelf.

if you want the ears, use either super glue or fake eyelash glue in the top of your ears and point them. my mom uses that sometimes...(to get superglue out, use nailpolish remover)

some pics of me and smeags....is ALL from salvation army! (go us)

mirror 

ya, she wishes


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 26, 2002)

Oh I love the mirror picture!  That's too cool, with the ripples in the water and all! Superglue on the ears...does it really come off....


----------



## Goldberry344 (Oct 26, 2002)

i've never done it to my ears, but i have managed to superglue my fingers together...and they do come apart with nail polish remover. my mom says it works quite nicely


----------

